# Why is it called Reconcile?!?!



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Lilly Drug, Form of Prozac, Approved for Anxious Dogs (Update3) 

By Shannon Pettypiece 
Feb. 9 (Bloomberg) -- A variation on Eli Lilly & Co.'s depression pill Prozac can now be used to help dogs cope with the anxiety of being separated from their owners. 

The product, to be sold under the name Reconcile, is designed to help quell panic attacks and bad behavior that separation anxiety can cause. The chewable drug should be used in conjunction with behavior modification, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration said today in a notice on the agency's Web site. 

Reconcile would compete with Novartis AG's Clomicalm, approved in 1999. The FDA last month cleared the first prescription weight-loss drug for dogs, Pfizer Inc.'s Slentrol. There are about 61.5 million pet dogs in the U.S., according to the American Veterinary Medical Association, based in Schaumburg, Illinois. 

Dogs suffering from separation anxiety may ``go into a funk'' or have a panic attack, said Nicholas Dodman, who directs the animal behavior clinic at the Tufts Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine, in Grafton, Massachusetts, in an interview last month. 

Dogs on the drug should also receive behavior counseling, such as rewards for good behavior and training to be content alone, according to the drug's prescribing information. 

Shares of Lilly, based in Indianapolis, rose 2 cents to $54.23 at 4 p.m. in New York Stock Exchange composite trading. 

To contact the reporter on this story: Shannon Pettypiece in Washington at [email protected] . 

Last Updated: February 9, 2007 16:19 EST


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

_Dogs on the drug should receive behavior counseling_

That had me laughing. Will they get to lay on the couch while receiving counseling?


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey!! That is TOTALLY Charlie!! He gets more therapy than I ever will and he STILL is crazy. I think he's still unearthing is "mother" issues.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

sashac said:


> Lilly Drug, Form of Prozac, Approved for Anxious Dogs (Update3)
> 
> Dogs suffering from separation anxiety may ``go into a funk'' or have a panic attack, said Nicholas Dodman, who directs the animal behavior clinic at the Tufts Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine, in Grafton, Massachusetts, in an interview last month.


Grafton is where I live :wavey: and I took my choc lab to Dr Dodman's clinic way back in 1996. She was put on doggie prozac but had a bad reaction to it so then she was put on a med called Ellivil (or something like that). She was on it for a few years but all it seemed to do was to make her sort of dull. I'm sure that there are a lot more newer drugs out there that can help with anxiety now. My golden Jack is beginning to show signs of having noise phobias and I may end up taking him to see if I can get help for him before things get worse. I'm starting to get nervous with summer/thunderstorms coming soon. This past weekend I was doing some googling and came up with some interesting info that I'm going to investigate further:

Whole Dog Journal has 2 articles..
April 2000--Remedies for Noise Phobia and May 2000 an article on Meletonin for anxiety

A book..."Bach Flower Remedies for Animals"

Flower Essences...
Mimulus for fear of known things
Rock Rose for terror or panic
Aspen
Star of Bethlehem

Calm Pet by Nutrabest/Natural Pet Nutrition

Good luck on helping Charlie, I really hate to see them frightened like that.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow... have things really gone that far with our pets? I used to subscribe to the Tufts School of Veterinary Medicine newsletter written by Dr. Nicholas Dodman several years ago and I had also purchased a book by him during the same time period. The good doctor's schtick is to put your dog on drugs while he figures out why the dog is nutz and then suggests therapy to try while your dog is whacked out on drugs... kinda sounds like the way us human 'nut-cases' are dealt with. I had finally read enough about the use of drug therapy as a cure-all for every undesired behavior in your dog and just couldn't 'buy into' his philosophies any longer so I let my subscription lapse and put his book up on a high shelf never to be looked at again.

So I see the drug companies have discovered a new 'profit center' in treating dogs with behavior problems... and evidently we (Americans) have bought into this as an acceptable treatment option... and why not? we believe drugs hold the answers to every malady in society, real or imagined. Taking drugs are always easier than having to face reality and work it through. I do believe drugs are sometimes warranted in certain situations but I think in recent years its gotten way outta hand... and marketing directly to the untrained public at large has proven to be a huge $ucce$$ful strategy for the drug companies... and now they are selling human mood altering drugs to our dogs... so what's next on the agenda? Ritalin for ADD dogs who can't focus long enough to learn 'roll over', Viagra for champion studs who can't get it up any longer, Premarin for bitches who get spayed or don't want to suffer through 'menopaws', growth hormones so a runt can make the 'standard', Ambien for puppies who cry at night in the crate, do dogs get 'restless legs syndrome' (Sidney 'runs' in his sleep)? because there's a drug for that too!... so tell me, where does this all end?


----------

